# Blue smoke , white smoke.



## bigtuna61

OK I've read a lot on here about blue smoke white smoke. What makes it blue or what makes it white. I have a 6ft. X 2ft. X 2ft. Cedar smoker. With a side box piped in. Thank you for any replys.


----------



## themule69

TBS is good. White is not burning all of the way. It will make things taste nasty.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## briankinlaw

Well maybe I'm color blind or crazy, but I have been cold smoking for 30 years and never saw blue smoke.  I smoke with a nice clean white smoke and it's dont taste nasty.


----------



## daveomak

There is a difference....  You just may have not noticed it....













4413f884_smokegoodvsevil.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Dec 8, 2014


----------



## briankinlaw

Ok this white smoke, blue smoke thing is bothering me... so I just went outside to check my smoker and I guess the smoke is not exactly white and not blue... It's somewhere between like gray... So I just stay with that... Gray smoke is better LOL


----------



## mr t 59874

bigtuna61 said:


> OK I've read a lot on here about blue smoke white smoke. What makes it blue or what makes it white. I have a 6ft. X 2ft. X 2ft. Cedar smoker. With a side box piped in. Thank you for any replys.


  I use both, blue and white depending on the product being smoked.  Normally blue for long smokes, white for much shorter ones, then you have the tweener.

Maybe the following will help.  Understanding Smoke Management - updated 5/18/13

Tom


----------



## sqwib

Color can be subjective, especially gray.

When I see gray I am not burning cleanly (sooty), when I see white I am burning a little cleaner, when I see what is referred to as TBS Thin blue smoke I am perfect.

If you look at the pic that Dave posted and that looks like your (Gray) then you are good, but we call that (Blue)

On my GOSM I go for a wisp of smoke at the most.














20091227151.jpg



__ sqwib
__ Dec 9, 2014






On my stickburner, I don't want to see HARDLY any smoke at all.













20140621039.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 9, 2014






Then you got STEAM

Higher heat cooks can sometimes confuse folks as they think the steam is smoke (much like folks that soak their chips, they think the steam is smoke), but you can tell the difference the way the steam behaves as it's heavier.













20120721114.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 9, 2014


















20120721078.JPG



__ sqwib
__ Dec 9, 2014


----------



## briankinlaw

Yes this is what mine looks like.. It does look blue in this light.  Last night I'm outside looking with the flashlight in the snow and cold, oh what fun we have smoking!


----------

